
Show HN: Cloakwork – Zero Knowledge team collaboration suite - ko3us
https://cloakwork.io/
======
zcw100
“ We’re not going to give the whole game away” so security through obscurity.
Trust us, if we say crypto three times it must be secure, crypto, crypto,
crypto!

------
sansnomme
Some screenshots would be nice There are quite a few encrypted collaboration
suites now, you will need either a better UI or a really good enterprise sales
team.

